

 Show HN: I'm selling the rights (& code) to my iOS app.  - jlt

Hello world,<p>About a year ago, I wrote and released an iPhone application called Swish. Swish is a client for the popular, professional graphic designer community called Dribbble.<p>Swish has a 3* average rating in the app store, and has had (tens of) thousands of copies sold. The application is now free, but has plenty of potential for monetisation.<p>I am not looking for a lot of money for Swish, maybe just a few hundred dollars - much cheaper than the development of an iOS app!<p>Here's a link to Swish in the app store, http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/swish/id405736013?mt=8 :)<p>If you're interested, feel free to email me at me@joshualeetucker.com stating your interest! :)<p>Thanks all!<p>Josh
======
jlt
Clickable: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/swish/id405736013?mt=8>

